# Patio doors whistling like a locomotive



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

My sliding patio door has a slight gap, and when the wind picks up the whistle is unbearable. The door is on a track. 

What is the best way to stop the whistle? Does the door/track need to be adjusted? Or is their some kind of molding strip I can get to seal the gap and still allow the door to slide?

:whistling2:TIA:whistling2:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There should be weatherstripping around the door perimeter and where the two doors meet. If yours is missing, replace it.
If you know the door manufacturer it will be easier. Otherwise you might need to find something close to the original.
Ron


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Just before the door closes, look down the door edge and jamb, that should be equal distance. If it is not, the bottom rollers are adjustable to make things level/plumb. On some doors the adjustment is on the side behind small plastic caps. On others you have to adjust from the end of the door. That should solve your problem.

And as suggested above, check that the weatherstripping is OK, not torn or missing.


----------

